# Crazy thing



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

My cousin shot a 150 class ten point sat in the evening. It was 30 yards after it was hit it was running up a hil and started stumbling. My cousin went to where he last seen it and found his arrow. It was completely red it almost looked like a pass through shot. But anyway. We waited a hr or so and went and started looking. Where he found the arrow there was no blood. There was no blood where he shot it at either. It was crazy we looked for 3 hours and didnt find a darn thing. He was going back sunday and monday to see if he could find it. Anyone got any ideas? We were thinking it was a hit in "no mans land" the area between the spine and lungs. Crazy.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you do an internet search, you should be able to come across a cross section of a deer carcass that we cut down the middle. It shows that there is no space between the lungs and spine. Most people underestimate how low on the body the spine actually is. I can think of three possible scenarios.

One, he hit high above the spine and went through the backstraps. This is most often the case when someone thinks they went through the dead zone. This shot does not kill a deer.
Two, he hit high in the lungs and the deer simply hasnt bled outside yet, its all on the inside. This is also very common. This results in a dead deer, but tracking can be tedious until blood is found. Most deer should be found within a couple hundred yards.
Three, he hit back in the guts and they are plugging the holes up, thus very little blood. Also results in a dead deer, but even harder to track. Most gut shot deer bed within a hundred yards or so, but wont die for hours. If pushed, they can travel, and that seldom ends good. 
Good luck to your cousin.

Its blurry, but heres a cross section of a deers body cavity, through the lungs. As you can see, theres no space between the lungs and spine.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I hit one there in "no man's land" last year. Arrow was red and there were some drops of blood for about 50 yds, then nothing. Found 1 more drop of blood where he had jumped a fence in a hay field 600 yds away. The deer was a half-rack.

During gun season later that year, my dad shot a half rack that had a mass on its back that looked like it could have been an old injury that had healed! We think it was the same deer that I hit!

If your buddy hit the deer in that spot, it's probably still running.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats a awesome pic man I like that. Thanks for your input guys i apprecaite it. We probably walked around 300 yards all around but also it was at night. So its a real good possibility that we passed over something. Espeically at night and in a thicket.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My advice would be hire someone with a tracking dog or buy a blood flash light


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

we had one of those blood lights by primos that thing was garbage. I couldnt believe it. I thought it would be a ok idea but man it was lame. I think my buddy was gonna get a dog out there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

icefisherman4life said:


> we had one of those blood lights by primos that thing was garbage. I couldnt believe it. I thought it would be a ok idea but man it was lame. I think my buddy was gonna get a dog out there.


yup..those lights should be tossed in the thread titled "rip-offs"


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My son bought me one of those lights. I used it for the 1st time last year on a doe I hit just before dark. I made a good shot but the blood was hard to locate at 1st. We went back to get the light and it worked great for us. We walked right to the deer.
I still think the best thing to track a deer at night is a Coleman lantern.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Ya we wished we had a lantern those are def the best.


----------

